# Beet test - low stomach acid?



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Today my friend was telling me that if your urine turns red/pink after eating beets, it means you have low stomach acid. Ds had a glass of ABC juice (apple, beets, carrots), and had RED urine a short time after.

He has a ton of food allergies, and I know his digestion doesn't work quite right and he has low liver function.

So what can I give him to help? I looked online, but pretty much everything applies more to adults, or things he cant have (keifer, yogart etc)

ETA: he is allergic to dairy, vinegar, and gets rashes on his face if he eats too much citrus. He has other allergies too, but I think those ones are most relevant


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

maybe try posting this in the allergies forum? there are a lot of knowledgable people over there. I've heard that thing about beets too, btw, and I have food intolerances and also pee red from eating beets, so maybe there is somethign to it.


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

I would take that with a grain of salt, or do some more research... I would be very surprised to learn I have low stomach acid (I get agita frequently enough, I was told I was pre-ulcerous in my mid-20's, I avoid more than one high-acid food in a meal) and I've had several mornings where I think "OH NO I'M DYING!" and then I realize I had like 6 beets with dinner. (I love beets.)

I assume that is your son's picture in your profile. He's got an amazing smile! Makes me smile back at him.


----------



## SweetSilver (Apr 12, 2011)

You need to start a poll for how many beet-eaters get colored urine. I do, my daughter did when she loved beets. Not RED but definitely quince-colored (like if you mix beet red with yellow).

Your friend's info sounds a wee bit fishy to me, but what do I know?

This does sound like a thread that would do well on the Allergy forum. I post there all the time, as we have allergies as well. (Not my former-beet-loving dd, but she does have a sensitive stomach).


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrsGregory*
> 
> I would take that with a grain of salt, or do some more research... I would be very surprised to learn I have low stomach acid (I get agita frequently enough, I was told I was pre-ulcerous in my mid-20's, I avoid more than one high-acid food in a meal) and I've had several mornings where I think "OH NO I'M DYING!" and then I realize I had like 6 beets with dinner. (I love beets.)


I always heard that low stomach acid would cause exactly your symptoms -- heartburn, indigestion, etc. This is why antacids often exacerbate the problem over time.

But I still agree with taking this with a grain of salt... I've read lots of criticisms of the "beet test" actually. I've eaten beets and had yellow urine, and other times such a light pink that I never noticed it until I started looking. But almost everyone else I know has noticeably pink/red urine -- and it doesn't seem likely that EVERYONE has low stomach acid, though I guess it's possible. I've also heard that the beet test can indicate you are low in iron. Another theory is that 'beeturia' is actually genetic, due to a recessive gene responsible for metabolizing betalaine.

If you take him to a GI, the doc should have some more accurate tests he can do to further investigate this...


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

Interesting, *crunchy_mommy*! You've started me on my next Google binge. "Low stomach acid", here I come.

I am never low iron. I wind up having my blood pulled for an iron count a lot (I take it as a hint to wear blush.) and I'm always in the high-normal range. Yay me! (I eat a TON of molasses. Cannot get enough of the stuff. Since I don't like red meat much, I think the beans and the molasses are what does it for me.)


----------

